# 2.85 GHZ quad core CPU



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

My old computer died a while back and I was cleaning up my play room and found this. I took it off the dead mother board just to keep it. It's really amazing that this thing can do what it does, whatever it is that it does!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

Ooook.


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ooook.


Que?


----------



## waltky (Dec 30, 2017)

Is it Intel or AMD?


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

AMD.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

What is it? Phenom IIx4 945?


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> What is it?


It is the Central Processing Unit (CPU) out of an HP Computer I had.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

Phenom 2 x4 935. 

Unless it's an Opteron.


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

No it dates from around 2007.


----------



## Old Yeller (Dec 30, 2017)

1024 pins or so?  Each one of those connects into a unique circuit node.   Many could be GND or Power Supply but many are 32/64 bit input/outpt address bus or address/mode select pins.  2007 is old,  amazing it worked at all.  Many pins could bu un-used, planning ahead ........ package ready for bigger better.


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks like an AMD pin out. Maybe this one:
*Pins*: 940 *Layout*: 31x31 mPGA *Voltage*: Auto VRM *Supported Processors*: AMD Athlon 64FX, Opteron *Class:* AMD K8


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

I give up, what is it? Early Phenom x4?

Most AMD chips in 2007 were 2-core, except Opterons and Phenom Is.


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I give up, what is it? Early Phenom x4?
> 
> Most AMD chips in 2007 were 2-core, except Opterons and Phenom Is.


All I know is it was in my HP desktop and it's a 2.85 GHZ quad core processor. I just put it on here for people who may have never seen a CPU before. Maybe it was 2008, I can't recall.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> My old computer died a while back and I was cleaning up my play room and found this. I took it off the dead mother board just to keep it. It's really amazing that this thing can do what it does, whatever it is that it does!
> 
> View attachment 168652


solder pins are amazing..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 30, 2017)

Yes I'm laughing at you..


----------



## miketx (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I give up, what is it? Early Phenom x4?
> ...



Maybe turn it over, clean it off, and read what it says?


----------



## waltky (Dec 30, 2017)

MM wrote: _Maybe turn it over, clean it off, and read what it says?_

Oh!  Ya can do dat?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 30, 2017)

I am not going to look at that pic and and count to see if it has 939 vs 940 pins.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I give up, what is it? Early Phenom x4?
> ...


When it is from 2007/2008, is AMD, has four cores and has 2,85 Ghz, it does not fit to any product line.

- Pins look like AMD, Intel didn´t use pins anymore.
- 2007/8 AMD Quad cores are Phenoms and go up to 2,6 Ghz.

So what stands on top of the CPU?


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


There was a cooling fan on it.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Sure...


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


WTF is wrong with you? The GD thing had a fan on it prick.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The cooling fan comes off. 

Pour alcohol between the chip and cooler and gently twist them apart.

If it's really a quad-core and 2.85Ghz, it's some animal I've never heard of.

You have my curiousity piqued.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


It was attached to the motherboard not the CPU.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



The pins go into the motherboard. I can see the pins, but not the other side of the CPU. What's on the other side of that chip?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Charred remains..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


 Copper and Nickel does not burn.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> Looks like an AMD pin out. Maybe this one:
> *Pins*: 940 *Layout*: 31x31 mPGA *Voltage*: Auto VRM *Supported Processors*: AMD Athlon 64FX, Opteron *Class:* AMD K8




Problem: That chip is not 4 cores.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Sure it does if it gets hot enough yet the chips are charred you wet blanket...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like an AMD pin out. Maybe this one:
> ...


Maybe they ran in parallel..


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



No.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




AMD chips were designed not to do that by K8.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Not in a HP and not by AMD and not in that model,,,yes...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

This is k6, AMD put things (temperature safety checks) in there by k8 to prevent this.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

All I can tell you all is that that the computer was advertised as i stated. The other side of it is smooth and has nothing on it but printed writing. I also have a Pentium CPU from an Emachine pos.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> All I can tell you all is that that the computer was advertised as i stated. The other side of it is smooth and has nothing on it but printed writing. I also have a Pentium CPU from an Emachine pos.


Stay the fuck away from Wal Mart when purchasing PC's...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> All I can tell you all is that that the computer was advertised as i stated. The other side of it is smooth and has nothing on it but printed writing. I also have a Pentium CPU from an Emachine pos.



So show the printed writing.


----------



## miketx (Dec 31, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > All I can tell you all is that that the computer was advertised as i stated. The other side of it is smooth and has nothing on it but printed writing. I also have a Pentium CPU from an Emachine pos.
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 31, 2017)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



A-ha! Now we're getting somewhere. It's not 2.8, it's 1.8Ghz.

It is a k8 chip, single core. The OP is kinda wrong.

No, it's not a 2.8Ghz quad-core. I ain't mad at ya and happy new year.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K8/AMD-Athlon 64 2850e - ADJ2850IAA4DP.html


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


"had"


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


THat's what it was sold as.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Are you sure about that? There were no quad-core mainstream computers in 2005.

Only LGA/BGA server chips had that many cores.

If it's a 4-processor board, then yes.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 1, 2018)

Nice single core CPU.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2018)

2005, year of the first true dual-core CPUs. Before that, it was Pentium 4s with Hyper-Threading.

AMD really kicked Intel's ass for a few years there. Their CPU was better in every way except memory speed. Some things never change.

"2005: Athlon 64 X2 (AMD) First dual-core 64 bit x86-compatible processor."

CPU history: A timeline of microprocessors - Everything2.com


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

Perhaps I photographed the wrong one, as I have two. After looking (imagine that) I have apparently mislabeled the bag I had the two processors in. Here is the one I had labeled as a Pentium CPU.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Perhaps I photographed the wrong one, as I have two. After looking (imagine that) I have apparently mislabeled the bag I had the two processors in. Here is the one I had labeled as a Pentium CPU.
> 
> View attachment 169015 View attachment 169016



Athlon II x4 630, k10 architectecture. 940 pins.

http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K10/AMD-Athlon II X4 630 - ADX630WFK42GI (ADX630WFGIBOX).html


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Perhaps I photographed the wrong one, as I have two. After looking (imagine that) I have apparently mislabeled the bag I had the two processors in. Here is the one I had labeled as a Pentium CPU.
> 
> View attachment 169015 View attachment 169016





Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I photographed the wrong one, as I have two. After looking (imagine that) I have apparently mislabeled the bag I had the two processors in. Here is the one I had labeled as a Pentium CPU.
> ...


Four cores indeed but of Sep 2009.


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I photographed the wrong one, as I have two. After looking (imagine that) I have apparently mislabeled the bag I had the two processors in. Here is the one I had labeled as a Pentium CPU.
> ...


Whew, I thought I really was a plagiarizing lying asswipe like they say!


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

Bleipriester said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps I photographed the wrong one, as I have two. After looking (imagine that) I have apparently mislabeled the bag I had the two processors in. Here is the one I had labeled as a Pentium CPU.
> ...


I just mis-labeled them is all. Sorry.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2018)

That must have been HP's top of the line back then.


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't know. I do know that only lasted two years,


----------



## Bleipriester (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> I don't know. I do know that only lasted two years,



Probably because the motherboard was so cheaply built. I'd almost bet that chip is fried.


----------



## miketx (Jan 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. I do know that only lasted two years,
> ...


What happened was I left it on and went to bed. When I got up it was like the PC was asleep. I moved the mouse and nothing. Turned it on and off and it would not even do the POST. But, there was something going on with it. For grins I swapped out the power supply and nothing, so I took it all apart and kept the drives and cables and stuff and trashed it and bought a Dell. I put the 1T drive out of the HP in the dell so it had two HD's and it is still going today.


----------

